# Parking Barnard Castle



## namder (Sep 20, 2006)

Any safe parking in Barnard Castle on a Saturday evening until the pubs shut. I'm camping outside town but meeting friends in a pub in town centre. I don't mind a short walk.


----------



## camallison (Jul 15, 2009)

Have a look at Parkopedia - Galgate is the best bet as its free after 6pm.

Colin

PS - BarryD might give a better idea as he lives in Richmond, not too far away.


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

Galgate, John Street to name a couple which are in the town centre. There are lots of side streets where you could park safely, the street where the doctors surgery is also good(forgot its name).

Paul.


----------



## JeanLuc (Jan 13, 2007)

When we were there about three years ago, we parked in front of the Police Station. It was daytime and we could not find anywhere else where there was room to park and was not private. The officer in the station was very welcoming and said it would be quite safe there. I put a couple of quid in their chosen charity collection box before leaving.
There is a bit of space at the end of Bede Kirk which is a cul-de-sac off the main road. Obviously, it all depends on whether there is space there when you arrive.
http://g.co/maps/ycthk

Alternatively, phone the local council about parking. I did that and they were also very helpful, but in the event we could not find the one car park that they said we might be able to use.


----------

